# need loving home for male ring-neck dove



## sarah54 (Apr 11, 2010)

We found a dove- in the park and he needs a good, kind and loving home preferably with other doves. His feathers are very soft and he's not afraid of people. Please let me know if anyone would be interested near NYC tri-state area.

Thanks,

Sarah


----------

